# Enterprise Solutions > Seibel Where to write siebel escript

## ajay9848

Where should we write a escript and how can we run browser script before we compile it? 

After writing escript how to run it through browser script and server script explain both in detail 

Please say whether there are any Siebel CRM books to learn configuration, escript eim, workflows 

What are BC user properties? Where they are used? Kindly explain with atleast 3 examples

----------


## anilforall

if u ask one question means anyone can explain but u ask many questions na 
ok the tutorial for config and scripting is sending by me ok

----------


## Siebelnarayan

Hi Anil,

Can you please send me tutorial for eScripting....I am new to scripting world.

Cheers,
Narayan

----------


## satyabrat.m

Hi,

When we go for browser scripting and when we go for Server side scripting

Thanks,
Satya

----------


## Anvarr

Hi Anil,

im a bigginer of siebel....can u pls send me the tutorial for config and scripting ....

Warmest Regards

Anvarr

----------


## rijus

> im a bigginer of siebel....can u pls send me the tutorial for config and scripting ....
> 
> Warmest Regards
> 
> Anvarr


Hi,

  Go through siebelguide.com & download tutorial .

     Thanks,
         Riju.

----------

